# Any support groups in Cardiff?



## Griffo78 (Feb 10, 2010)

It would be great to meet some local ladies for chats about fertility problems or anything else  .  Anyone know of any groups in Cardiff or near by?  I have some lovely friends but as much as they listen they do not understand the pain of this.  My family aren't that supportive either.  The only person I talk to in depth about this is my DH.  I think he needs a break from me


----------



## daisy-may (Oct 11, 2007)

hey my love im in caerphily ... would love a chat sometime !!!!!!!! Its true no-one seams to get it, family and friends who have never been through it ....


pm me, would love to meet up !!!!!!!


daisy ( well manda xxx )


----------

